# Google Maps taking me to wrong destinations



## thehelloUber (Mar 1, 2015)

This happened to me 2-3 times today where it says i have arrived and i tap arrive on the Uber app and the Pax calls me and tells me that i am not even close to them and start whining about it. Anyone else experience this with the latest version of Google Maps on Android? Any suggestions?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes. GPS is often off. I always text the pax now before I start driving. Something like

hi this is your driver, i'm on my way to pick you up. please confirm your pick up location, address, *landmark

It saves a lot of hassle. I don't start driving until I get the confirmation text back unless I have nothing better to do.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

I would bet that 9 out of 10 tines it's the fault of the pax. They seem to have no clue as to how use the app.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

thehelloUber said:


> This happened to me 2-3 times today where it says i have arrived and i tap arrive on the Uber app and the Pax calls me and tells me that i am not even close to them and start whining about it. Anyone else experience this with the latest version of Google Maps on Android? Any suggestions?


Google doesnt take you to the wrong destination, it simply takes you to the address thats in the destination box.

Are you saying that when you get to the "destination", you are not at the address that was punched into the navigation? and/or not near the ping? Clearly you are not saying google is taking you to random destinations now are you?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Google Maps is just an app. Garbage in, garbage out.

The problem is Uber is sending you garbage pickup locations. That garbage is then passed to Google Maps.

There's many things Uber could do to increase the quality of the pickup locations... but they don't give a shit, as only the drivers would gain any benefit from it.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Pax to a horrific job of putting in locations. They give addresses instead of place names, put pins on buildings with the wrong address, put the pin on one side of a one way street and the address on the other.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Text them and ask for confirmation. Create a shortcut on your phone.

(I'll keep giving this advice until the question is no longer asked.)


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

thehelloUber said:


> This happened to me 2-3 times today where it says i have arrived and i tap arrive on the Uber app and the Pax calls me and tells me that i am not even close to them and start whining about it. Anyone else experience this with the latest version of Google Maps on Android? Any suggestions?


I always use two GPS, the Magellan, and the Uber Navigator. Sometimes I use Google on my droid, but I dont care for it that much, it's never oriented on the screen the way I like it, it's upside down half the time, and it vibrates a lot and I don't know how to stop it , but it's good for an overview.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Yes. GPS is often off. I always text the pax now before I start driving. Something like
> 
> hi this is your driver, i'm on my way to pick you up. please confirm your pick up location, address, *landmark
> 
> It saves a lot of hassle. I don't start driving until I get the confirmation text back unless I have nothing better to do.


Yeah, I do this a lot, and coincidentally, almost use the same verbiage


----------



## Mod Driver (May 31, 2015)

I've been having a lot of issues with pick up addresses being inaccurate which can lead to poor ratings in a hurry.
I get address ranges 1100- 1125 N. Nowhere Or I get the drive to pin location different than the listed address or I pull up to the address listed and the pax walks out from 2 doors away and of course at times get a totally erroneous address.I know that None of the nav apps are perfect but many of these issues must be caused by the pax entry of location being inaccurate or incomplete.Although I have the Uber riders app I have never used it to request a ride.
So I'm wondering can a pax request a ride without entering a pickup address and simply rely on gps to show general Location leading to nebulous ,fuzzy inaccurate pickup address's ? Does Uber and the user app not do a good enough job of showing pax the proper way to identify and convey their locations to drivers for instance using the name of the business,hotel,bar or restaurant instead of just an address?Do pax enter inaccurate home pickup address's on purpose for security reasons?
I'm guessing all of the above....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mod Driver said:


> I've been having a lot of issues with pick up addresses being inaccurate which can lead to poor ratings in a hurry.
> I get address ranges 1100- 1125 N. Nowhere Or I get the drive to pin location different than the listed address or I pull up to the address listed and the pax walks out from 2 doors away and of course at times get a totally erroneous address.I know that None of the nav apps are perfect but many of these issues must be caused by the pax entry of location being inaccurate or incomplete.Although I have the Uber riders app I have never used it to request a ride.
> So I'm wondering can a pax request a ride without entering a pickup address and simply rely on gps to show general Location leading to nebulous ,fuzzy inaccurate pickup address's ? Does Uber and the user app not do a good enough job of showing pax the proper way to identify and convey their locations to drivers for instance using the name of the business,hotel,bar or restaurant instead of just an address?Do pax enter inaccurate home pickup address's on purpose for security reasons?
> I'm guessing all of the above....


So in answer: Yes.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

after 5 minutes. cancel the ride, reason: request location incorrect (or something like that), and drive away. get your $5 and move on.


----------



## JohnS61 (Sep 30, 2015)

The problem is Google Maps and a change they have made. Google now takes you to the closest access point to the building on the property based on longitude and latitude. So the Pax enters the correct address, but if the building happens to be on a corner or the back of the block closest to another street, Google takes you there. I would say that 20-30 percent of the time, when working in cities or areas with small blocks of land, Google will take me to an adjacent street, around the corner, or some back alley to get to the closer access point. Such a pain, but once you turn into the street Google thinks you should be in, you can see the address and I quickly see where I should be and get there.

If everyone can send feedback to google and complain about it, they may fix it or at least give us an option in settings asking to go to closest access point or not. You can send feedback within settings in google maps


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

JohnS61 said:


> The problem is Google Maps and a change they have made. Google now takes you to the closest access point to the building on the property based on longitude and latitude. So the Pax enters the correct address, but if the building happens to be on a corner or the back of the block closest to another street, Google takes you there. I would say that 20-30 percent of the time, when working in cities or areas with small blocks of land, Google will take me to an adjacent street, around the corner, or some back alley to get to the closer access point. Such a pain, but once you turn into the street Google thinks you should be in, you can see the address and I quickly see where I should be and get there.
> 
> If everyone can send feedback to google and complain about it, they may fix it or at least give us an option in settings asking to go to closest access point or not. You can send feedback within settings in google maps


Well said
if they at least give us an option to turn that off, to just go to the address (what is normally the front of the address) that would be great
Pax look at you funny when you arrive in their backyard


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Google doesnt take you to the wrong destination, it simply takes you to the address thats in the destination box.
> 
> Are you saying that when you get to the "destination", you are not at the address that was punched into the navigation? and/or not near the ping? Clearly you are not saying google is taking you to random destinations now are you?


Early this week I was trying to pick up a rider who was one town over. The navigation in the uber app errored out so I tried google ... It tried to take me to some destination 2 hrs away. Same thing happened twice that day.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I always use two GPS, the Magellan, and the Uber Navigator. Sometimes I use Google on my droid, but I dont care for it that much, it's never oriented on the screen the way I like it, it's upside down half the time, and it vibrates a lot and I don't know how to stop it , but it's good for an overview.


when in navigation mode, click on the compass icon and the map will orientate itself to your point of view.


----------

